# What do you think of Daisy's dam's conformation and udder?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, here's daisy's dam, Sandy Hollow SU Izzy 3*D. What do you guys think of her? Her udder isn't full in these pix . . what do you think of her udder?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a VERY pretty girl!! I have never shown so I don't know alot about conformation (show wise and all), but I am sure that someone else on here can help you out :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I love her coloring . . . but I like her daughter even more. . . Daisy (my doe, daughter to this doe) goes back to Rosasharn Uni two times . . . I can't wait for February kidding!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

**bump**


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is pretty nice, although her udder could use some improvement, she also appears to have loose shoulders and could use some refinement. Like her color though :thumb:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a better pix of her where her shoulders don't appear so loose . . . Her show records are ADGA: 1 x GCH, 1 x RsGCH, 1 x Best of Breed, 1 x Junior Champion and then AGS: 1x GCH . . . she was born in 05 . . . according to the breeder she has a nice udder . . . here's the other pix of her . . .


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, two totally different pics, the 1st looks like her rump is very flat, and the second looks steep. i love the coloring and the shade of brown. beatiful doe


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think in the first pix the problem is that she looks scrunched up and doesn't seem to have enough weight on her . . . look at her hindlegs in the first pix . . . and then in the second pix she appears to have nicer shoulders and a nicer udder attachment . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Her shoulders could definitely be tighter/sharper and she could have a smoother foreudder, better placed teats, more defined medial, and stronger attachments. She's a nice enough doe though and no goat is perfect, what we strive for. . . . did you have an udder pic of her daughter??


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

smoother foreudder as in tighter attachment? (I'm still learning . . .)


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

In the second pic mostly her foreudder could be more smoothly blended into her barrel (basically her belly). I'll show you a comparison pic. . . . here is Iris's foreudder, see how it blends really smoothly into her belly? It could be a tad longer I suppose but I think that is being very critical. . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a way better pic of what a foreudder should look like. . . . look at Poppy Patch website on the senior does, look at Betty Boop, her foreudder is AWESOME! Looks perfect to me.  I want some udders like that!

Here's the link: http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypa ... rdoes.html


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

this is the dam to the sire of daisy's (future) kids. . . She is Odeon bred. I like her alot . . . and Daisy's sire is known for throwing does with good medial division and nice teats and generally good conformation . . . I wish she was in milk now to see what she looks like . . . but here's Odeon Honey Blossom. 


SS: Covenant Kid's Prince Caspian 

S: Dream-Weaver PC Cavalier 

SD: GCH Dream Weaver's Caspi Snowflake 

DS:MCH Goodwood Royal Tern *S E 

D: Herzinger's Princess Buttercup 1*M 

DDrairie Wood Blue Marshmellow


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

where is poppypatch? Might reserve a 2010 doe kid from Shining Sand . .. oh, this is blossom's first freshening udder . . . did I mention that?  look at those teats


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice doe! :thumbup:

Montesano, WA - they've got some nice goaties!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I like Jane Seymour and Starbucks Suzzie . . . there in WA right? I might buy one from them . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeppers. I LOVE Jane Seymour, she's just beautiful (to me). Did you mean Dear Abby?? She's very pretty too and she has a permanent CH daughter with an incredible udder.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a Q... is Daisy's conformation a great improvement over her dam's? Daisy is a half sister to Rosasharn's Witch Hazel . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well we all know i like izzy.. i'm picking up her grandbaby tomorrow!! haha.. i really cant remember at all what daisy looks like... i just know shes like red gold


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think she is an improvement. . . . from what I remember, she has sharper/tighter shoulders and I don't know about the udder but with her sire's lines, it should be improved, hopefully.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

here's her sire . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

she's almost the carbon copy of this buck . ..


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, she's a definite improvement. . . . not perfect but greatly improved.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she needs a longer neck too


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, always breed her to a buck with lots of dairy character and a long, lean neck.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm going to 'try' to get those two Old Mountain Farm bucklings . . . but I think my emails keep landing up in the spam folder . . . either that or she doesn't check her email often . . . :roll: 


here's what I summed up on Daisy's conformation: She could benefit longer/leaner neck, has nice straight legs and (?) longer body, (?) could be slightly deeper bodied and has a nice rump and head . . . I'm not going to say anything about her hindleg angulation . . .but what do you think? What could she benefit from all around?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Her rear leg angulation looks nice to me, she could benefit from a deeper body. How old is she?? This will likely improve as she matures. Also, a longer, leaner neck, maybe slightly longer body (but she's not too bad). . . . that's about all I can see, she looks nice to me.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i think the biggest thing for her is the neck.. but if you want me to nit pick i'd get a little better on leg angulation.. but its not horrible at all

i got pictures of her niece up, did you see them?
shes got wattles like grandpa, only..special


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

sorry Sarah . . .sdk . . .can't see the pix . . . my dad put a block on that just blocks the most ridiculous things . . . :roll:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so you cant see any pictures at all? i can email you some of her


----------

